# ?'s about an exhaust



## sampsonite (Sep 16, 2008)

Alright on my old car i had a lot of problems with the o2 sensors and check engine light and all that. I now have a 2005 gto and am wanting an exhaust. im thinkin about the slp headers with the loudmouth II and wuz wondering if anyone knows if this setup will give me any problems and if so wut can i do to fix it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
You will need to get the car tuned and have the O2 sensor codes dissabled.


----------



## sampsonite (Sep 16, 2008)

how do i go about doin that?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You'll have to find a speed shop that is capable of custom tunes on your car. Call around and ask.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jcoin (Mar 1, 2008)

When I put my headers on I forgot to get an extention for the O2 sensor so I just drove the car with the light on untill I got the extension. Once I plugged the 02 sensor back in the computer it reset itself without a tune after a couple of days. The benifit of having the computer is that it will keep scanning the system on different interval of time, once the problem is fixed it will or should self correct. Getting the tune is the best idea though for maximum performance for the mods you put on.


----------

